
Why databases use ordered indexes but programming uses hash tables - ingve
https://www.evanjones.ca/ordered-vs-unordered-indexes.html
======
dang
Comments moved to
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21738802](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21738802).

